# JJ's Finishing Sauce



## zaksblaklabel (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey everyone. Kind of new to the site but I have been poking around quite a bit and wanted to mention this.

I have two racks of St Louis racks rubbed down and wrapped in the fridge. Found the recipe for JJ's sauce and figured I would try it tonight on some left over butt I have from Thursday. Did the recipe exactly as listed yet I simmered it down to where it go to a nice glaze.

I'm waiting on the pork to heat up in the oven but I tried some of the sauce on a piece of potato bread and this is absolute money! I cant wait to put this on the ribs tomorrow and for my leftovers to heat up to eat some tonight!

If it finishes the ribs half as well as it came out tonight for my leftovers, I will be a steady preacher of this liquid!


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Zak. Glad you have already found one recipe you really like!  Mike


----------



## zaksblaklabel (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you! BTW the leftover pork is out of the oven and myself, the lady and her daughter all love this as a sauce on the pork butt.

If my one year old was up I'm sure he would have a sauce covered face as well!!


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2013)

Ain't nothin better than to see a kid enjoying a meal. LOL. That's what we call the pawpaw cook reward: a big grin with BBQ all over their face!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

Take some time and search some threads.....You have only just began to find the treassures that lie ahead.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## zaksblaklabel (Aug 4, 2013)

Is meat side up or down the best method for the foil period?


----------



## zaksblaklabel (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, the ribs were an absolute hit and my family said they are the best ones I have ever done. The JJ sauce was wonderful and used the foil drippings and leftover sauce as a dipping sauce after reducing it down to thicken it. Even basted the ribs 30 minutes before I pulled them off the ECB. I have pics for Q-view but can't figure out how to post them from my phone.

Will this same sauce recipe work well for a brisket? Plan on doing one next weekend.


----------



## backpacker048 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Zak.

Let me test your memory.  The sauce you used in this post - was it JJ's Sauce or  JJ's Finishing Sauce?  I've got the recipe for the finishing sauce but can't find a recipe for JJ's Sauce. 

Thanks,

Backpacker


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Hi Zak.
> 
> Let me test your memory.  The sauce you used in this post - was it JJ's Sauce or  JJ's Finishing Sauce?  I've got the recipe for the finishing sauce but can't find a recipe for JJ's Sauce.
> 
> ...


I  developed a Sweet and a Tangy Finishing Sauce. Th sweet one is the original Foiling Juice that became popular as a Finishing Sauce or Glaze. I am sure this is the one he is describing. I can't imagine the vinegar based finishing sauce on bread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ

This is my families favorite BBQ Sauce...

*KC Bubba Q Juice*

2C Ketchup

1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

1/2C Molasses

2C Dark Brn Sugar

1T Tomato Paste

1T Your Rub

1-2tsp Liquid Smoke

1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.

Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------

